# Photos of your musical instruments



## Confounded

My beloved piano. <3


----------



## Efraim

My old rusty guitar.


----------



## ii V I




----------



## Erudis

Here's my electric guitar:










It's missing the high E string right now, but I don't have much time to play anyway.

My keyboard:










And my acoustic guitar:










Oddly I only have macros of the last 2. But you know how a keyboard and a guitar look like...


----------



## baent




----------



## White River

@Erudis Is that an actual Les Paul?


----------



## Erudis

Blue Ocean said:


> @Erudis Is that an actual Les Paul?


No. I wish it was, but Gibson's are too expensive.


----------



## Marovan12

A crappy guitar I got for christmas 2009. I like it, though I don't play it that much anymore so yeah... I wrote "This machine kills fascists" and my friend wrote "Fascist-killer 2000". He didn't even know what a fascist was and I had to explain it to him afterwards.


----------



## Neon Knight

Efraim said:


> My old rusty guitar.


Ohhh Orange amp!!!


----------



## Naama

i also got a short scale classical guitar, but its at friends place and kiso-suzuki acoustic guitar from 70's(?) that i cba to take picture of now. or its actually my moms, but its at my place.


----------



## Agile

My lovely upright:


----------



## Decoy24601

I'll take a picture of my Clarinet tomorrow, and then me playing it when I get some reeds. (just wouldn't feel right to look like I'm playing it when I'm not and it doesn't have reeds :/)


----------



## Theodore

These and a few others that are out of order.

Currently feel the need for a violin and drumkit.


----------



## whisperycat




----------



## silverlined




----------



## Kriash

Hm, I don't really have any instruments anymore except for my keyboard. Feel free to ignore the extremely colorful storage boxes below it XD


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon

Not exactly a J bedroom, I know...


----------



## randomcouchpotato

here they are. all 3 of them.







I can't figure out how to resize it so just click it to see the full size picture.


----------



## Donkey D Kong

Took pictures of my instruments while trying out my 3DS camera today.

My banjo (not the best picture)









Used to be my sister's acoustic guitar, but I took it after she died.









My drum set and my mom's piano









My keyboard









My 2 guitars that I keep in my bedroom









...one of them is signed by Michael Angelo Batio


----------



## freyaliesel

Ocarina!


----------



## EternalNocturne

Well.. Since @StoryLover221B decided to necro this thread.
I guess I'll post some photos... Later. ha


----------



## Aqualung




----------

